
Paul Theroux: Is Travel the Secret to a Long Life? - pseudolus
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20191203-is-travel-the-secret-to-a-long-life
======
bryanrasmussen
probably not considering all the studies of people in isolated farming
communities that live long lives.

